# In Case You Missed It: Bullet Points from Johan de Nysschen Visit to Fourtitude Forums



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Just in case you missed it, Audi of America President Johan de Nysschen visited the Fourtitude forums yesterday. The point of the visit, part of our Q&A series of well-known Audi personalities, was to provide an opportunity to ask the questions. Our readers didn't disappoint, and neither did de Nysschen who dropped more than a few news exclusives during his chat. Here's a quick summary. *Please note, all of these items pertain to Audi in the USA.*

• Confirmed S6 Avant won't come to US market, but hinted at the likelihood of an S7.

•*There will likely be an S-car version of every car in Audi's car lineup.

•*Audi will add TDI (presumably 3.0) to Q5, A6 and A8. TDI will also go into A4, but this will likely be 2.0 TDI.

• Next-gen A3 will be introduced as a MY13, but not necessarily at beginning of model year.

•*Next-gen A3 will be sold as sedan. Sportback won't come to the USA but the Cabriolet might as it is based on the sedan architecture and thus would cost less to homologate for US sale.

•*RS 5 will be in the US market by the second half of next year and will reflect a facelift that will be introduced over the winter.

• Q5 hybrid will be in the US market by next year.

•*Commented about STaSIS and how modifications effect warranty.

Want to read more? Check out the original thread after the jump.

* Link: Q&A Thread with Johan de Nysschen *


----------

